# Baby Pigeon



## gerbilgirl (Aug 22, 2009)

I work in a pet shop and someone brought in a baby pigeon which had fallen out of a tree. After falling in love with him today I took him home. He was brought in on Thursday night and has been eating well. He is on CeDe egg food mixed with a little bit of Wild Bird food, but he isn't eating at it on his own at all. Since he came in on Thursday evening he has been just about force fed. I would like to know if anyone could give me guidance on age and feeding tips. He is well feathered and if it helps at all he has little brown tufts coming from under his feathers. Hope someone can help!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

A picture would help and then we can tell you about how old he is.
You need to fed him every time his crop empties. Never add new food to old food or the baby could develop a bacterial infection which can be fatal.


----------



## gerbilgirl (Aug 22, 2009)

Okay, I'll get a picture now!

I know this is probably a really silly question but I have little experience with birds. What is his crop? Is it emptying when he poos? He normally poos right after he's fed? And that's about every 2-3 hours!


----------



## gerbilgirl (Aug 22, 2009)

I have no idea if they're going to work.

Right now the cheeky brat is sitting on a cushion on the bottom of mi bed!


----------



## gerbilgirl (Aug 22, 2009)

Any help on this one?


----------



## dove_bird (Aug 21, 2009)

that's a nice lookin' bird


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Oh...it's a Wood Pigeon! You must be in the UK. Looks to be about 3 1/2 weeks old or so.
The crop is located right below the throat and above the keel bone. It's where their food goes when they eat.
When they have food in the crop, it fills up like a little balloon and feels kind of squishy.
Let me go copy another method of feeding. I'll be right back.


Silly me...you have this posted in the wood Pigeon section. I only open up new posts and so I didn't notice that at first.


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Hi there! where are you based so someone could advise the best place for you to take this little piggie.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

You can hand feed defrosted corn and peas. Run some hot water over them until they are defrosted and slightly warmed. Put the bird on your lap and hold it next to your body. If it helps, you can wrap a towel around it or put it in the sleeve of a tee shirt, with the head out the wrist. That confines them without hurting them and makes it easier to handle. Gently open the beak and pop the piece of corn and peas at the back of the mouth and over the throat. You will need to feed 40-50 per feeding and every time the bird’s crop empties until you know the bird is eating on his own. 
This is a wonderful method for teaching babies to eat because they feel the whole food in their mouth and it’s soft and easy to pick up and hang on to. The next step… seeds. 
The crop is located right below the throat and with food it fills up like a little balloon. The peas and corn make it lumpy and squishy.
__________________
Where about are you located? We may have a rehabber we can direct you to.


----------



## gerbilgirl (Aug 22, 2009)

I'm in Newry, Northern Ireland. I doubt there's anyone about but if there is it would be great! I am quite attached to him though!

I bet I made a few people laugh with my idea of a crop (lol).

I have handreared kittens and pups before, but this is a completely new venture!

He's (Why am I calling it a he?) very good though. We had a breeder show us how to feed him and basically we had to open his mouth and put the food in, he's always starving! But since I've got him home he's been eating the egg food out of my cupped hand!

Is it possible to keep a wood pigeon as a pet? To be honest I can't see myself ever being able to let him go (but I will if it's best for him) and he's had a lot of handling! He's making an effort to fly to me (he can last about 2 seconds in the air) and is now sleeping on my bed. Apparently he doesn't live in a cage on the floor .

Thanks everyone so far!


----------



## gerbilgirl (Aug 22, 2009)

And I forgot to add. When he's been sitting in one place for long he leaves little white (nearly see through) things on the spot he's been at. I can also see a few of these on his back. I'm thinking dry skin or something of that sort?

He's going to see a vet tomorrow who will give him a little check over anyway!

I don't think I've anymore questions (until I think of more)!


----------



## gerbilgirl (Aug 22, 2009)

I just thought I'd amuse everyone with this photo:










He's definitely making himself at home!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Could you have a look in his mouth for any yellow blotches and let us know if you see any?
Here is one resource I found. I don't know if it is near you but if not, they may know of someone that is. As he is recently from the wild, t'wd be best if he can return. I have some concern that he may be sick.

Tact Avian Care Trust
2 Crumlin Road
Crumlin
County Antrim
BT29 4AD

Tel (028) 9442 2900

T.A.C.T operates a policy whereby NO animal is humanely destroyed if it cannot be released or found a good home. Animals that cannot be returned to the wild are given a home at the Centre and looked after for the rest of their natural lives by a team of dedicated staff and volunteers.


----------



## gerbilgirl (Aug 22, 2009)

That place is a good bit away!

Definitely no yellow spots n his mouth. At the end of his beak there is a lighter patch though. Just on the outside. It's not very yellow, I would more call it greyish?


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

The greyish bit at the tip of the beak is completely normal.

I fully understand the difficulties involved in releasing him. Their life expectancy in the wild is low, in the 60s it was three years if they survived the first year. Wood pigeons are classified as pests and as game birds so a lot of them get shot. When flying across a road their behaviousr is suicidal, they will fly out right in front of cars at vehicle height, or fly down the road right in front of a car.

The little bits that he leaves behind are probably dander.

Egg food is good, woodies and collared doves love it, but make certain that he also drinks water. Once you have introduced him to defrosted peas and corn, place some next to him so that he can eat them on his own. It is also a good idea to intrdouce him to greens while he is young: rocket, spinach, water cress, romaine lettuce...

Cynthia


----------



## gerbilgirl (Aug 22, 2009)

Okay, he's still going strong .

How do I know that he's drinking water and is he likely to be doing this himself?


----------



## gerbilgirl (Aug 22, 2009)

Yet another question! His poos don't really have any shape to them. They are like brown blotches surrounded by white. Quite watery. Is this normal?


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

They should be relatively firm and well formed.

I will post a photo of my current baby woodie's poops. He is not a well boy, I am still trying to work out what is affecting him but he is eating well and his poops aren't too bad.

Cynthia


----------

